# [Encyclopédie] Les mémoires des Mac de bureau



## macinside (28 Mars 2005)

*Les iMac G3*




 
-bondi blue 233 Mhz : mémoires type SDRAM so-dimm PC 66 ou 100 taille haute ou basse (2 slots), selon Apple cette machine supporte au maximum 128 Mo (2x64 Mo) mais de nombreux utilisateurs indiquent avoir mis 2x256 Mo soit 512 Mo.



 
-5 parfums 266/333 Mhz : mémoires type SDRAM so-dimm PC 66 ou 100 taille haute ou basse (2 slots), selon Apple ces machines supportent au maximum 128 Mo (2x64 Mo) mais de nombreux utilisateurs indiquent avoir mis 2x256 Mo soit 512 Mo.



 
-slot loading  350/400/450/500/600/700 Mhz : mémoires type SDRAM dimm PC 100 ou 133 (2 slots), selon Apple ces machines supportent au maximum 512 Mo (2x256) mais de nombreux utilisateurs indiquent avoir mis 2x512 soit 1 Go.


*Les iMac G4 flat panel*



 

-700/800 Mhz : mémoires type SDRAM so-dimm et dimm PC 100 ou 133 Mhz (2 slots), selon Apple ces machines supportent au maximum 512 Mo (2x256) mais de nombreux utilisateurs indiquent avoir mis 2x512 soit 1 Go. Attention, le premier slot est sous la base de la machine et il s'agit d'un connecteur so-dimm. Le 2ème slot est à l'intérieur de la machine et il s'agit d'un connecteur dimm. Le remplacement de la mémoire interne demande le passage dans un centre de maintenance agrée Apple afin de ne pas perdre la garantie.



 
-1 Ghz a écran 17  pouces : mémoires type DDR-SDRAM  so-dimm et dimm PC 2100/2700/3200 (2 slots), selon Apple cette machine supporte au maximum 1 Go (2x512). Attention, le premier slot est sous la base de la machine et il s'agit d'un connecteur so-dimm. Le 2ème slot est à l'intérieur de la machine et il s'agit d'un connecteur dimm. Le remplacement de la mémoire interne demande le passage dans un centre de maintenance agrée Apple  afin de ne pas perdre la garantie.



 
-iMac G4 équiper de ports USB 2.0 mémoires type DDR-SDRAM  so-dimm et dimm PC 2700/3200 (2 slots), selon Apple ces machines supportent au maximum 1 Go (2x512). Attention, le premier slot est sous la base de la machine et il s'agit d'un connecteur so-dimm. Le 2ème slot est à l'intérieur de la machine et il s'agit d'un connecteur dimm. Le remplacement de la mémoire interne demande le passage dans un centre de maintenance agrée Apple afin de ne pas perdre la garantie.

*Les iMac G5*



 
-iMac G5 1,6/1,8 Ghz/2 Ghz (écran 17  et 20 pouces) mémoires type DDR-SDRAM dimm PC 3200 (2 slots), selon Apple ces machines supportent au maximum 2 Go (2x1024). Attention, afin d'obtenir les meilleures performances, il est recommandé de monter les mémoires par paire.



 
-iMac G5 1,9/2,1 Ghz  iSight (écran 17  et 20 pouces) mémoires type DDR2-SDRAM dimm PC2 4200 (1 slots), selon Apple ces machines supportent au maximum 2,5 Go (512+2048 Mo)

*Les iMac Intel Core Duo*​ 


 
-iMac Intel Core Duo 1,83/2Ghz iSight (écran 17 et 20 pouces) mémoires type SO-DIMM DDR2 à 667 MHz (PC2-5300), 2 emplacements, extensible jusqu'à 2Go (2x1Go)

*Les iMac Intel Core 2 Duo*​ 


 
-iMac Intel Core 2 Duo @1,83/2,0/2,16/2,33Ghz iSight (écran 17, 20 et 24 pouces) mémoires type SO-DIMM DDR2 à 667 MHz (PC2-5300), 2 emplacements, extensible jusqu'à 4 Go (2x2Go).

*Les iMac Intel Core 2 Duo Alu (août 2007)*





-iMac Intel Core 2 Duo @2,0/2,4/2,8Ghz iSight  (écran 20" et 24")  mémoires type SO-DIMM DDR2 à 667 MHz (PC2-5300), 2 emplacements, extensible jusqu'à 4 Go (2x2Go).

*Les iMac Intel Core 2 Duo Alu (Début 2008)*





-iMac Intel Core 2 Duo @2,4/2,66/2,8/3,06Ghz iSight  (écran 20" et 24")  mémoires type SO-DIMM DDR2 à 800 MHz (PC2-6400), 2 emplacements, extensible jusqu'à 4 Go (2x2Go).

*Les iMac Intel Core 2 Duo, Core i5 et Core i7 (21,5" et 27")*




4 Go (deux modules SO-DIMM de 2 Go) de SDRAM DDR3 à 1 066 MHz ; quatre emplacements SO-DIMM pour une extension jusqu'à 16 Go


----------



## macinside (28 Mars 2005)

*Les eMac / Mac mini*



 
-700/800 Mhz a carte vidéo n-vidia : mémoires type SDRAM dimm PC  133 (2 slots), selon Apple ces machines supportent au maximum 1 Go (2x512)



 
-800/1 Ghz a carte vidéo ATI 7500 (ATY RV200) : mémoires type SDRAM dimm PC  133 (2 slots), selon Apple ces machines supportent au maximum 1 Go (2x512).



 
-1/1,25/1,42 Ghz a carte vidéo ATI 9200 (ATY RV280) : mémoires type DDR-SDRAM dimm PC 2700/3200 (2 slots), selon Apple ces machines supportent au maximum 1 Go (2x512).

*Mac Mini*



 

    -1,25/1,33/1,42/1,5 Ghz : mémoires type DDR-SDRAM dimm PC 2700/3200 (1 slot), selon Apple ces machines supportent au maximum 1 Go (1x1024). Le remplacement de la mémoire interne demande le passage dans un centre de maintenance agrée Apple afin de ne pas perdre la garantie.



 
- Intel Core Solo 1,5 Ghz/Intel Core Duo 1,66/1,83 Ghz mémoires type SDRAM DDR2 (PC2-5300) à 667 MHz sur 2 emplacements DIMM, extensible jusqu'à 2Go (2x1Go)






révision d'août 2007​
- Intel Core 2 Duo @1,83/2,0 Ghz : 2x512Mo DIMM SDRAM DDR2 à 667 MHz (PC2-5300) extensible à 2x1Go DIMM SDRAM DDR2 à 667 MHz (PC2-5300)

*Révision d'octobre 2009*​
Processeur Intel Core 2 Duo à 2,26 GHz, 2,53 GHz ou 2,66 GHz : 2 Go (2 modules SO-DIMM de 1 Go) ou 4 Go (2 modules SO-DIMM de 2 Go) SDRAM DDR3 à 1 066 MHz ; 2 emplacements SO-DIMM pour une extension jusqu'à 4 Go


----------



## macinside (28 Mars 2005)

*Les PowerMac G3 B&B*




 

-300/350/400/450 Mhz : mémoire type SDRAM dimm PC 100 (4 slots), selon Apple ces machines supportent au maximum 1 Go (4x256), les mémoires de type PC 133 fonctionne de façon aléatoire sur ces machines, elles sont donc à éviter.


*Les PowerMac G4 PCI*




 

-350/400 Mhz : mémoire type SDRAM dimm PC 100 (4 slots), selon Apple ces machines supportent au maximum 1 Go (4x256), les mémoires de type PC 133 fonctionne de façon aléatoire sur ces machines elles sont donc à éviter. Les G4 PCI utilise la  même carte-mère que les G3 B&B.


*Les PowerMac G4 AGP (sawtooh)*​



 

-350/400/450/500 Mhz : mémoires type SDRAM dimm PC 100 ou 133 (4 slots), selon Apple ces machines supportent au maximum 1,5 Go (3x512) mais de nombreux utilisateurs indiquent avoir mis 4x512 soit 2 Go.


*Les PowerMac G4 Gigabit ethernet*​



 

-400/2x450/2x500 Mhz : mémoires type SDRAM dimm PC 100 ou 133 (4 slots), selon Apple ces machines supportent au maximum 1,5 Go (3x512) mais de nombreux utilisateurs indiquent avoir mis 4x512 soit 2 Go.


*Les PowerMac G4 Cube *




 

-450/500 Mhz : mémoires type SDRAM dimm PC 100 ou 133 (3 slots), selon Apple ces machines supportent au maximum 768 Mo (3x256) mais de nombreux utilisateurs indiquent avoir mis 3x512 soit 1,5 Go.


*Les PowerMac G4  digital audio*




 

-466/533/2x533/667/733 Mhz : mémoires type SDRAM dimm PC 133 (3 slots), selon Apple ces machines supportent au maximum 3x512 soit 1,5 Go



*Les PowerMac G4 quicksilver 2001*




 

-733/867/2x800 Mhz : mémoires type SDRAM dimm PC 133 (3 slots), selon Apple ces machines supportent au maximum 3x512 soit 1,5 Go


*Les PowerMac G4 quicksilver 2002*




 

-800/933/2x1000 Mhz : mémoires type SDRAM dimm PC 133 (3 slots), selon Apple ces machines supportent au maximum 3x512 soit 1,5 Go


*Les PowerMac G4 MDD (boot en Mac OS 9 et X sans port firewire 800)*​



 

-2x867 : mémoire type DDR-SDRAM dimm PC 2100/2700/3200 (4 slots) selon Apple ces machines supportent au maximum 4x512 soit 2 Go.



 

-2x1/2x1,25 Ghz : mémoire type DDR-SDRAM dimm PC 2700/3200 (4 slots) selon Apple ces machines supportent au maximum 4x512 soit 2 Go


----------



## macinside (28 Mars 2005)

*Les PowerMac G4 MDD FW 800 (boot en Mac os X uniquement avec port firewire 800)*​ 


 
-1/2x1,25/1,42 Ghz : m&#233;moire type DDR-SDRAM dimm PC 2700/3200 (4 slots) selon Apple ces machines supportent au maximum 4x512 soit 2 Go.


*Les PowerMac G4 MDD 2003 (boot en Mac OS 9 et X sans port firewire 800)*​ 



 

-1,25/2x1,25 Ghz :  m&#233;moire type DDR-SDRAM dimm PC 2700/3200 (4 slots) selon Apple ces machines supportent au maximum 4x512 soit 2 Go.

*Les PowerMAC G5 (&#233;t&#233; 2003)*​ 



 

-1,6  Ghz : m&#233;moire type DDR-SDRAM dimm PC 2700/3200 (4 slots) selon Apple ces machines supportent au maximum 4x1024 soit 4 Go, mais de nombreux utilisateurs indiquent avoir mis 4x2048 Mo soit 8 Go. Attention, il est recommand&#233; de monter les m&#233;moires par paires.



 

-1,8/2x1,8/2x2 Ghz : m&#233;moire type DDR-SDRAM dimm PC 3200 (8 slots) selon Apple ces machines supportent au maximum 8x1024 soit 8 Go, mais de nombreux utilisateurs indiquent avoir mis 8x2048 Mo soit 16 Go. Attention il est recommand&#233; de monter les m&#233;moires par paires.


*Les PowerMAC G5 (&#233;t&#233; 2004)*




 


-1,8/2x1,8 : m&#233;moire type DDR-SDRAM dimm PC 3200 (4 slots) selon Apple ces machines supportent au maximum 4x1024 soit 4 Go, mais de nombreux utilisateurs indiquent avoir mis 4x2048 Mo soit 8 Go. Attention, il est recommand&#233; de monter les m&#233;moires par paires.



 

-2x2/2x2,5 Ghz : m&#233;moire type DDR-SDRAM dimm PC 3200 (8 slots) selon Apple ces machines supportent au maximum 8x1024 soit 8 Go, mais de nombreux utilisateurs indiquent avoir mis 8x2048 Mo soit 16 Go. Attention, il est recommand&#233; de monter les m&#233;moires par paires.






*Les PowerMAC G5 (2005)*​ 

-2x2 Ghz : m&#233;moire type DDR-SDRAM dimm PC 3200 (4 slots) selon Apple ces machines supportent au maximum 4x1024 soit 4 Go, mais de nombreux utilisateurs indiquent avoir mis 4x2048 Mo soit 8 Go. Attention, il est recommand&#233; de monter les m&#233;moires par paires.



 
-2x2,3/2x2,7 Ghz : m&#233;moire type DDR-SDRAM dimm PC 3200 (8 slots) selon Apple ces machines supportent au maximum 8x1024 soit 8 Go, mais de nombreux utilisateurs indiquent avoir mis 8x2048 Mo soit 16 Go. Attention, il est recommand&#233; de monter les m&#233;moires par paires.

*Les PowerMAC G5 (fin 2005)*



 
-2,0 Ghz dual core /2,3 Ghz dual core/2x2,5 Ghz dual core (quad) : m&#233;moire type DDR2-SDRAM dimm PC2 4200 (8 slots) selon Apple ces machines supportent au maximum 16x2048 soit 16 Go. Attention, il est recommand&#233; de monter les m&#233;moires par paires.


----------



## macinside (28 Mars 2005)

*Les Mac Pro Intel Xeon*



 
-2x2/2,66/3 Ghz dual core Intel Xeon 5100 : mémoire type DDR2-SDRAM dimm PC2 5300 (8 slots) selon Apple ces machines supportent au maximum 8x2048 soit 16 Go. Attention, il est recommandé de monter les mémoires par paires.



 
-2x3 Ghz quad core Intel Xeon 5365 : mémoire type DDR2-SDRAM dimm PC2 5300 (8 slots) selon Apple ces machines supportent au maximum 8x2048 soit 16 Go. Attention, il est recommandé de monter les mémoires par paires.



 
-1x2,8/2x2,8/2x3/2x3,2 Ghz quad core Intel Xeon Harpertown : mémoire type DDR2-SDRAM dimm PC2 6400 (8 slots) selon Apple ces machines supportent au maximum 8x4096 soit 32 Go. Attention, il est recommandé de monter les mémoires par paires.




8-core : deux processeurs Intel Xeon Quad-Core série 5500 à 2,26 GHz, 2,66 GHz ou 2,93 GHz
Quad-core : un processeur Intel Xeon Quad-Core série 3500 à 2,66 GHz, 2,93 GHz ou 3.33 GHz

SDRAM DDR3 ECC à 1 066 MHz


----------



## macinside (2 Décembre 2006)

*Ou acheter mes barrettes de m&#233;moires ?​ * 

Tout d&#233;pend du prix que vous voulez mettre dedans.
Si vous tenez a avoir des m&#233;moires Apple, il faudra vous rendre sur l'AppleStore (attention, c'est 2 &#224; 3 fois plus cher qu'ailleurs).
Sinon, Crucial est r&#233;guli&#232;rement cit&#233; dans les forums. Mais la plupart des vpcistes Mac comme MacWay vendent aussi de la m&#233;moire &#224; bon prix (attention le prix varie chaque jour). Et plus g&#233;n&#233;ralement, tous les revendeurs Apple vendent de la m&#233;moire. . Pour les parisiens vous en trouverez facilement chez ICLG (qui ont aussi des agences en province) ainsi que chez krystena


----------

